
With no vaccine anytime soon, how will we treat Covid-19? - dazosan
https://massivesci.com/articles/coronavirus-treatments-medicine-chloroquine-covid-virus-pandemic/
======
systemvoltage
Impossible to read anything on this website on mobile. How is it possible for
any web designer to conceive a website where only 20% of the screen shows
text?

------
mhkool
While scientists (only) focus on vaccins, doctors know from experience how one
can have an optimally functioning immune system. I suggest to check out Dr
Eric Berg on Youtube to learn how to protect yourself.

